# Harford Winery Fall 2016 Harvest



## Boatboy24

Looking forward to another round of great grapes from Kevin and Teresa this year. Like last year, I've ordered all Lanza grapes and have high expectations, based on what the 2015's are like. 

Who else is planning a trek to Harford? I'm trying to make the run on a Friday again, but would consider a Sunday if there are several members who want to meet up. Saturdays are tough, as I have little league games to deal with.


----------



## ceeaton

You work out the details with @jgmann67 , we plan on meeting up and making the trip together. He travels a lot for his line of work, so I can't speak for him. 

I'll probably have to go a week earlier for juice buckets I've ordered for my two brothers and my bride, since I think the Lanza grapes usually come in a week later on average than the buckets.

Sunday's are tough for me, but Friday or Saturday are good, and I'm willing to take a day off for grapes since it is up pretty high on my priority list. As I remember you are going in with your Dad, so we'd have to work around that too ( since most retired folks are more busy than us 9 to 5'ers ).


----------



## Boatboy24

Your buckets are typically fine in the <40F walk in for a week.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Your buckets are typically fine in the <40F walk in for a week.



So you are saying they will store them until the grapes come in, right? If so I'm doing the happy dance right now ( and it's ugly, trust me )


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> So you are saying they will store them until the grapes come in, right? If so I'm doing the happy dance right now ( and it's ugly, trust me )




Pretty sure, yes. (scrubbing mental image from head)


----------



## jgmann67

Yep. Planning to do the trek with Craig. I've got 3 lugs of Lanza Petite Sirah coming. Picked up my 20 gal Brute for transport. Need to study and do what I'm told by those who know better.

Picked up some fresh KMS and am thinking on yeasts,etc.


----------



## berrycrush

I ordered a little bit of Nebbiolos this time.


----------



## heatherd

I will go on Saturday this year. Flexible on time if there is a meet up involved.


----------



## cathlab

Does anyone know when Harford is getting California grapes and juice?


----------



## ceeaton

cathlab said:


> Does anyone know when Harford is getting California grapes and juice?



I think from the last email I got from them:

_California juices should be ordered in a timely manner as well. We expect to start receiving shipments by mid-September._

I sometimes think they really don't know...


----------



## hardworkin

I have an order through Harford this year again, but the juice I have ordered is from Italy for a change. It won't be in until October. At least that the time frame I was given.


----------



## heatherd

Just got an email that California juice is ready for pick up starting 9/15/16 and grapes are coming later.


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> Just got an email that California juice is ready for pick up starting 9/15/16 and grapes are coming later.



Heather, read the email closer. 
------

Grapes
All California Central Valley & Lodi Grapes ordered by September 12th will be *on this delivery* except Malbec and Mourvedre.
Other grape varietals *on this delivery* include:
Lanza Suisun Valley
Zinfandel
Lodi (Clement Hills AVA) Caterina Label
Barbera
Chardonnay
Grenache
------
Which means all of my stuff came in this delivery, but @jgmann 's will come later. Go figure.


----------



## Boatboy24

I have only my Zin to pick up now, with the rest coming later. 

Need to confirm with the boss (wife) and partner in crime (Dad), but thinking I'll head up at O'Dark Thirty Saturday morning to get the Zin.

Dad's coming over to bottle the 2015's on Sunday. Looks like my Friday night will be spent cleaning and organizing the winery.


----------



## berrycrush

I am going early Saturday morning.


----------



## ceeaton

I unfortunately have to attend a funeral Saturday morning, so I just emailed my older brother to see what day I can hand off the buckets I ordered for him (he drives down from the State College area). I am leaning towards Friday morning, if not it will either be Saturday afternoon or Sunday afternoon, depends on his schedule.


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, confirmed. I'll be up there around 8:30 or 9:00am Saturday. I'll be back up again, when the rest of the Lanza grapes (hopefully all at once) come in.


----------



## heatherd

I had planned to go Saturday but am attending the Virginia Wine Festival. So, I will go Thursday evening.


----------



## ceeaton

Now it looks as though I'll skip Church and go Sunday morning. I ordered two buckets for my older brother and he can't meet on Friday, I can't meet on Saturday, so Sunday is the only option at this point.


----------



## heatherd

Arrrrg. My Muscat Canelli juice is delayed. So I will not be going this week. Teresa thinks my grapes and juice may arrive on the next delivery. We shall see.


----------



## jgmann67

heatherd said:


> Arrrrg. My Muscat Canelli juice is delayed. So I will not be going this week. Teresa thinks my grapes and juice may arrive on the next delivery. We shall see.




She said the same about my Lanza P.S.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> She said the same about my Lanza P.S.



Are you doing Zin as well, or is it just Craig? Heard back from Kevin this evening who said they'll crush/destem my grapes on Friday, hit 'em w/ 50ppm and keep 'em in cold storage until I get there Saturday. Said they would save a cluster or two for me to see.


----------



## heatherd

jgmann67 said:


> She said the same about my Lanza P.S.



Oh well, gives me time to bottle two batches on Sunday to make space!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Are you doing Zin as well, or is it just Craig? Heard back from Kevin this evening who said they'll crush/destem my grapes on Friday, hit 'em w/ 50ppm and keep 'em in cold storage until I get there Saturday. Said they would save a cluster or two for me to see.



Jim is just getting the Petite Sirah (or Syrah?), I'm getting the Zin and 4 other buckets for various family members. Kevin emailed me back and said they'd have them ready Sunday morning, so I suspect he will crush/destem on Saturday and cold soak until I arrive on Sunday. I need to meet my older brother in Carlisle around lunch time, so I'll stop off and deliver a few bottles of wine to my Mom and visit for a while if she is there.

Plan on traveling (next weekend?) with @jgmann67 to pick his grapes up. By then I will have been re-exposed to an all grape ferment and can hopefully answer any of his questions. Spent tonight helping a nearby neighbor mix up his first wine kit. He's really into it as next week he's picking up some whole grapes from his Dad's place, so he's jumping right on in, I think that is great!


----------



## Boatboy24

Think I'll be back up next Friday, if my other grapes are in.


----------



## jgmann67

Whatever works best.


----------



## ceeaton

Wonder what extras they will have left? This could get dangerous since I'm going solo (no wife) and we just sold our boat to her brother, so I have some cash in hand!


----------



## heatherd

ceeaton said:


> Wonder what extras they will have left? This could get dangerous since I'm going solo (no wife) and we just sold our boat to her brother, so I have some cash in hand!



I have posted before that they just happened to have Seyval Blanc last year, which my husband and I both really like. You just never know what they might have on hand!


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> I have posted before that they just happened to have Seyval Blanc last year, which my husband and I both really like. You just never know what they might have on hand!



Maybe I should just forget to ask, most anything is appealing to me! I am just glad they don't have the fruit juice buckets in yet. Some of those would be hard to resist.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Maybe I should just forget to ask, most anything is appealing to me! I am just glad they don't have the fruit juice buckets in yet. Some of those would be hard to resist.



Just grab a few bottles of Traminette and call it a day.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Just grab a few bottles of Traminette and call it a day.



That is a much cheaper alternative, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> That is a much cheaper alternative, thanks for the suggestion!



Don't thank me - by the time you buy 3 bottles of that, you could probably do another juice bucket.


----------



## heatherd

The good news is that Teresa confirmed my Traminette order. They are harvesting reds this week, so Craig might find Maryland Merlot is on hand in the freezer.

And I am for sure getting bottles of Traminette wine!


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> The good news is that Teresa confirmed my Traminette order. They are harvesting reds this week, so Craig might find Maryland Merlot is on hand in the freezer.
> 
> And I am for sure getting bottles of Traminette wine!



Hmmm, Maryland Merlot blended with some Spring Grove Cab Franc...mmmmm!


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Hmmm, Maryland Merlot blended with some Spring Grove Cab Franc...mmmmm!




A Mason-Dixon Meritage....


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> A Mason-Dixon Meritage....



It was a nice thought but the Melot was still hanging when I got there. Guess they are starting havest next week.

Maybe I can be bad and pick some up if I go down with @jgmann67 .


----------



## ceeaton

Lanza grapes, 3 lugs, one brute. Think I could easily fit a few more lugs in there...we'll try four next time.

Edit: rehydrating yeast for my buckets (White Zin for my wife, Pinot Grigio for my younger brother). Opened the White Zin bucket and it definitely has started to ferment, about 3/4 inch of foam. Moved it to a 7.9 gallon fermenter and rehydrating the yeast as I type this. Dang, I don't even like that wine, figures it would be a PIA.


----------



## jgmann67

I'm getting antsy... Has anyone received notice from Harford about their next shipment? I'm guessing that an email would go out tonight or tomorrow if they're getting grapes this weekend.


----------



## ceeaton

My PG bucket was 1.012 this morning (QA23 yeast), White Zin was 1.002 (GRE yeast). Tried to strain a sample from the Lanza Zin grapes (AMH yeast). The result kept forming a cap in the tube. I think it is between 1.080 and 1.075. Tried to settle the sample in the fridge and it almost overflowed the tube. Cap is nice and thick, and really a lack of the normal fermentation smells I got with past batches (from CLOS or RC212). Fed it some Fermaid O, going to punch it again before I get to the bus stop. May get to press in about a week at this rate if I'm lucky.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> I'm getting antsy... Has anyone received notice from Harford about their next shipment? I'm guessing that an email would go out tonight or tomorrow if they're getting grapes this weekend.



Kevin said they had planned to harvest on the 19th, but it had been cool out there, which may cause further delay. Usually, we'd hear by Tuesday or Wednesday if the grapes would be in that weekend. So I'm guessing it'll be next week.


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, just got the (very short) notice that grapes are in tomorrow. I'll be heading up at O' Dark Thirty on Saturday. Probably arriving around 8:30am.

EDIT: Oh crap. Just realized that the Syrah isn't coming in. I'm going to have to make a 3rd trip.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> OK, just got the (very short) notice that grapes are in tomorrow. I'll be heading up at O' Dark Thirty on Saturday. Probably arriving around 8:30am.
> 
> EDIT: Oh crap. Just realized that the Syrah isn't coming in. I'm going to have to make a 3rd trip.



Nice on both counts. Fall grapes usually seem spread over three or four pickups over the last two fall seasons. I think I'll keep my fall orders to one varietal, grapes only. Now let's see when Mr Mann plans on going! Sunday is out for me, Church (can't miss two in a row) and Steelers vs Eagles in the late afternoon, need to see if Philly is a real team this year, which I didn't expect. Plus I have the urge to grill something over charcoal, maybe a beer can chicken.


----------



## jgmann67

I haven't gotten any notices on grape delivery yet. Will check again.

Edit: 

Nothing...


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> I haven't gotten any notices on grape delivery yet. Will check again.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Nothing...



Now you did.


----------



## jgmann67

Saturday sounds like a great day to get some grapes. I don't know about 0-dark-thirty. They open at 9:00 and it's about 1:15 from here. Whaddya say, Craig? 0730 hours departure; grab some coffee along the way?


----------



## Boatboy24

Obviously, I'd be wasting my time getting there before 9, but I plan on being there at 8:59.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Obviously, I'd be wasting my time getting there before 9, but I plan on being there at 8:59.




We wouldn't want to waste any time. 

Bottle swap, anyone? Pm me.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Saturday sounds like a great day to get some grapes. I don't know about 0-dark-thirty. They open at 9:00 and it's about 1:15 from here. Whaddya say, Craig? 0730 hours departure; grab some coffee along the way?



Isn't 1:15 from you, maybe 55 minutes tops (unless you drive like my Grandma, who is dead). It is a very easy drive. Let's say I aim for 7:15-7:30, we stop for coffee, and make sure we beat Boatboy Jim there. 

You just have to promise me you won't let me buy an extra juice bucket or fruit bucket...okay, don't promise.

I can drive if you want, that way if something spills it won't ruin your nice car. I haven't had an accident that was my fault, since I was 17, so your good (ask my sister or my brother).


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> I haven't had an accident that was my fault, since I was 17, so your good (ask my sister or my brother).




I've learned to never say anything like that out loud... I can drive - take the CRV. Plenty of room for a bucket or two more. For me, of course.

Granted, I've slowed down with age. But, I ain't dead-Grandma-slow. [emoji41]

Timing sounds good.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> I've learned to never say anything like that out loud... I can drive - take the CRV. Plenty of room for a bucket or two more. For me, of course.
> 
> Granted, I've slowed down with age. But, I ain't dead-Grandma-slow. [emoji41]
> 
> Timing sounds good.



I know, it is like asking for more patience. He will test your patience if you ask!

We'll continue this conversation tomorrow since I'm supposed to be of sound mind to discuss an ongoing large project with my boss tomorrow morning. And I'm having my second glass of degassed Dornfelder which is so much better degassed I'm thinking of a third glass.

I'm throwing caution to the wind, grapes abound and are around!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Nice on both counts. Fall grapes usually seem spread over three or four pickups over the last two fall seasons. I think I'll keep my fall orders to one varietal, grapes only. Now let's see when Mr Mann plans on going! Sunday is out for me, Church (can't miss two in a row) and Steelers vs Eagles in the late afternoon, need to see if Philly is a real team this year, which I didn't expect. Plus I have the urge to grill something over charcoal, maybe a beer can chicken.



Last year: 3 varietals from Lanza. 3 deliveries all on the same day. I know that was lucky, but now I'm dealing with 3 separate deliveries for 4 varietals. And it now seems that they are doing crush on one day only. I had thought about waiting until Monday to pick up, but don't want them soaking in the walk-in for 3 days.



jgmann67 said:


> We wouldn't want to waste any time.
> 
> Bottle swap, anyone? Pm me.



PM sent.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Last year: 3 varietals from Lanza. 3 deliveries all on the same day. I know that was lucky, but now I'm dealing with 3 separate deliveries for 4 varietals. And it now seems that they are doing crush on one day only. I had thought about waiting until Monday to pick up, but don't want them soaking in the walk-in for 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent.



You can always consider having the early batches frozen til you pick up the latest arrival, and get some cold soaking to boot!

Edit: If they do that....


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, now back to the real business of this years harvest/crush. 

The Lanza Zin was down to 1.020 last night and moving right along. I'll press Saturday or Sunday, depending on what time I get back from Harford tomorrow. 

I have one packet of VP41 for the 4 batches I'm doing. The grapes are coming in at different times, over a 3 week period, it seems. Anyone see an issue with me pressing, racking and waiting to pitch MLB until all 4 are ready? I wouldn't think there'd be, but figured I'd check, just in case.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> OK, now back to the real business of this years harvest/crush.
> 
> The Lanza Zin was down to 1.020 last night and moving right along. I'll press Saturday or Sunday, depending on what time I get back from Harford tomorrow.
> 
> I have one packet of VP41 for the 4 batches I'm doing. The grapes are coming in at different times, over a 3 week period, it seems. Anyone see an issue with me pressing, racking and waiting to pitch MLB until all 4 are ready? I wouldn't think there'd be, but figured I'd check, just in case.



That's what I would do.....


----------



## JohnT

Did you take any pics bb?


----------



## Steve_M

Jim,
At what temp is the area in where your fermentation is taking place? IIRC, your basement?
I just posted on my thread my wines all finished in 4 days, really wanted them to go through the week.


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> Jim,
> At what temp is the area in where your fermentation is taking place? IIRC, your basement?
> I just posted on my thread my wines all finished in 4 days, really wanted them to go through the week.



Typically 65-70.

Must temps have been right around 80 the last two days. I didn't measure then, but suspect Tuesday was mid-80s


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Did you take any pics bb?



Not much to photo. We drove 90 minutes, picked up grapes that were crushed the day before, then drove home. I'll take some of our Zin press this weekend. Maybe a few happy snaps of @jgmann67 and @ceeaton as well.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Maybe a few happy snaps of @jgmann and @ceeaton as well.



Have someone do it for you, in front of a big pile of grapes, call it: "The Three Mustketeers"


----------



## heatherd

My Muscat canelli grapes are in, but I will have to go back for that juice and Traminette grapes.

I will go either Sunday or Monday as I am in VA visiting friends this weekend.

Enjoy your Saturday pick-up guys!


----------



## Boatboy24

Buckets prepped. Trading wines packed. Car gassed up. I am ready. Just need to decide what to do with this H3 Cabernet in front of me.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Buckets prepped. Trading wines packed. Car gassed up. I am ready. Just need to decide what to do with this H3 Cabernet in front of me.



Clone it.

Thanks for the reminder, threw in a few things I promised to give to jgmann. Hitting the sack early tonight, stayed up and sampled a glass too much of the Dornfelder. Hitting a Yuengling traditional lager (my wife's favorite) so I'm wide awake and can drive Jim nuts when he drives down, and the other Jim nuts when we arrive.


----------



## Steve_M

I'm a bit jealous, you get to go for three trips to pick up grapes so your season lasts that much longer!
I stopped by my place, Prospero Grapes needed more air locks, as I'm waiting there are all these lugs of grapes, almonds and olives!!
Oh how I wanted to do another batch, but SWWBO was looming in back of my head. No friggin way.


----------



## ceeaton

Steve_M said:


> Oh how I wanted to do another batch, but SWWBO was looming in back of my head. No friggin way.



My BIL just gave me the second installment on a boat I sold him (I have some swamp land too if anyone is interested), so I've got part of that in my pocket, which is dangerous. But just tonight I said something about extra buckets and she said something about a plum or elderberry fruit bucket, so I'm approved if I deem it necessary to pick something up, depending on what jg picks up that is extra, though he's got his first set of grapes, so he should be busy enough with that.

And, I have 110lbs of local Cab Franc grapes coming in a few weeks, which was already approved, so I'm going to have all the carboys filled by the middle of October, time to start bottling.


----------



## Steve_M

All! Of my 11 carboys are now filled, luckily a friend who is in with this years production has a dad who has plenty of carboys


----------



## jgmann67

Tomorrow is looking like it's going to be a good day.


----------



## jgmann67

Got home from the short trip to Harford Vinyards with Craig and met up with BBJim and his dad. After a little jaw jacking, we set to business and loaded the PS grapes and a Chardonnay bucket into the mighty CRV and headed home.

Petite Sirah was about a 1.105 SG @ 58*. pH is 3.81 and TA is 5.3 g/L. Let it go or adjust pH down a little?

The chard is a bit cooler at 54* (I think, note is downstairs) and it came in at 1.094-ish.

We dropped the enzyme into the PS grapes and will visit and punch the grapes till later tonight when we'll drop the D254 and some nutrient. 

Pictures to follow. 

The chard on the other hand - dropped EC1118, oak and nutrient.... Now we wait till it warms up.


----------



## Boatboy24

Good meeting you, Jim. And good seeing you again, Craig. 

Dad just left. We pressed the Zin and its tasting quite good. Got all the buckets o' grapes into the fermenters and added Lallzyme. Cab at 24.8 brix and Petite Sirah a little over 25. Just took very quick readings and will retest, along w/ testing pH tomorrow. Now off to my son's baseball game.


----------



## jgmann67

My ps numbers are the same. Big wine. 

The chard is lower... A little too low for me, so I fed it a little simple syrup to get the potential ABV north of 13%.


----------



## ceeaton

I had way more fun than you two did. Detoured to the local Giant for $68 of this and that, which is what my wife texted me throughout the morning. Got home, did a few quickie wine tests, then headed for more beer and gas for the tractor (beer for me, gas for the tractor). Then got home to find out from my wife we had no phone service, but we had internet. So the kids got upset when I rebooted the router. They pummel my high speed (yea, right) DSL with videos and games and wonder why things need rebooted. Final got a call through from my cell phone, rebooted the phones, then all is well. Now I get to go do the hay field for an hour, stop and do dinner for my wife and daughter, start the lawn up again, then stop and make dinner (burgers and dogs on charcoal) for the rest of us.

I think standing around thinking about what I need to do and enjoying a Yuengling Traditional Lager or two and listening to whatever college game is on ESPN radio sounds like much more fun... If I wait long enough, we'll get a frost and I don't have to worry about the lawn, as long as the association doesn't notice.

Edit: Had some internet issues for a few hours. My younger brother came over and we redid the inside connections, did get the internet up but still have lots of noise on the line. Will test at the house termination point outside tomorrow and see if it is as noisy out there. Guessing Verizon did something when they hooked my new neighbor's service up across the street, since the line has been fine for the last 23 years.


----------



## heatherd

I am headed there today to pick up my lug of Muscat Canelli. I am sure a few bottles of wine will make it home with me, as well.


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> I am headed there today to pick up my lug of Muscat Canelli. I am sure a few bottles of wine will make it home with me, as well.



Think they might be harvesting the Traminette today.


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> Think they might be harvesting the Traminette today.



Nice - looking forward to picking up my grapes.


----------



## ceeaton

Looks like the rest of the grapes are in. I notice they have three extra red zin buckets, wonder if I should run down and get one, then add the skins I just froze from the all grape batch....hmmmm. Be a nice way to compare a juice bucket with an all grape batch.


----------



## Boatboy24

Estimating I'll be there around 12:30 Friday. One extra Viognier bucket. I'm praying its gone by the time I get there.


----------



## heatherd

I am picking up my Muscat Canelli and Traminette on Sunday. [emoji1] 

They ordered a barrel of Muscat Canelli because of supplier issues, and that will be a one time only thing.


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> I am picking up my Muscat Canelli and Traminette on Sunday. [emoji1]
> 
> They ordered a barrel of Muscat Canelli because of supplier issues, and that will be a one time only thing.



How much is in a barrel and what are you going to do with all of it, other than share it with your bestest friends?


----------



## heatherd

ceeaton said:


> How much is in a barrel and what are you going to do with all of it, other than share it with your bestest friends?



A barrel is 57 gallons. I'm only buying 6 gallons, even though it is pretty tempting to get more!


----------



## heatherd

Headed to Harford today!


----------



## Tnuscan

Wish I lived closer, I would keep the road hot. I'm hoping to get grapes there next year.


----------



## heatherd

I can't say enough good things about Harford! They pressed my Traminette and got way more juice than I would have by hand, so I ended up coming home with 12 gallons of Traminette juice and 12 gallons of Muscat Canelli juice in my Jeep. Very exciting!

I'll let them warm up overnight and will check the numbers tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

They are great.


----------



## jgmann67

The bucket and the grapes have been awesome so far.


----------



## ceeaton

All of the best wines I've made so far have come from ingredients I've purchased from Harford. They get good stuff and stand behind it with great customer service. I don't mind the drive because the end results are well worth it. Just my three cents.


----------



## heatherd

The Traminette is 22 brix and the Muscat Canelli is 25 brix.

My pH meter is not working so I will have to troubleshoot that and post pH later.


----------



## Boatboy24

What yeast are you using on the Traminette? I was a little surprised to hear that Harford used Cotes de Blanc or D47 on all their whites.


----------



## heatherd

I bought D47 for both the Muscat Canelli and the Traminette. That's interesting that Harford uses D47 and Cotes de Blanc. I like how their whites turn out, so that is a good sign. I would very much like to know how much they backsweeten their Traminette. That is the part about these two batches that I am still not sure of: how much to sweeten.


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> I bought D47 for both the Muscat Canelli and the Traminette. That's interesting that Harford uses D47 and Cotes de Blanc. I like how their whites turn out, so that is a good sign. I would very much like to know how much they backsweeten their Traminette. That is the part about these two batches that I am still not sure of: how much to sweeten.



Buy a bottle and test the SG, then you have a ballpark figure to shoot for.


----------



## heatherd

Good idea!


----------



## geek

@heatherd how's that Muscat Canelli going and you used D47?
I plan on getting a bucket by Saturday if my local place has any left and use QA23,
Did you recheck pH?


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> My pH meter is not working so I will have to troubleshoot that and post pH later.



I just had to order a new pH meter this week. Mine was a pHep 5, even after replacing the batteries, would show a lower pH if you squeezed the instrument firmly, verses holding it lightly (I'm really not kidding). So I figured it was time to try out another model since I was having problems getting repeatable results.


----------



## heatherd

@geek I am still working through issues with my meter. I need to recalibrate because it is reading in the 14-15 range.

Yep, D47. I haven't used QA23 yet.

It's fermenting nicely, haven't taken a reading today.

Hope you can get a bucket! The juice smells amazing.


----------



## geek

heatherd said:


> @geek I am still working through issues with my meter. I need to recalibrate because it is reading in the 14-15 range.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, D47. I haven't used QA23 yet.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fermenting nicely, haven't taken a reading today.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you can get a bucket! The juice smells amazing.




Amazing is the word I could just NOT hear [emoji4]
Now I am committed to getting a bucket although I was discarding the option since I got a lot going on [emoji47]
If I do then QA23 is #1 option for me.


----------



## heatherd

For me, it is a one-time opportunity because Harford won't carry the grapes or the juice at all in the future. So I bought two!


----------



## heatherd

@ceeaton I may have to bite the bullet and get a new meter. I am certain the pH is not 14.


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> For me, it is a one-time opportunity because Harford won't carry the grapes or the juice at all in the future. So I bought two!



Wait, WHAT!!? I hope you're just talking about the Muscat Canelli.


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> @ceeaton I may have to bite the bullet and get a new meter. I am certain the pH is not 14.



My new one was delivered 12 minutes ago. (Cough, cough, sneeze, hiccup, fart) I don't feel too well, I think I need to call it a day and go home (and play with my new toy). 



Boatboy24 said:


> Wait, WHAT!!? I hope you're just talking about the Muscat Canelli.


 Yes, just the Canelli (she said that in an earlier post).


----------



## heatherd

Good for you @ceeaton! I think you need a mental health day.

@Boatboy24 It is just the Muscat cannelli.


----------



## ceeaton

Wife walked by the 6 gallon carboy of white zinfandel I am making from a Harford supplied juice bucket and commented that it looked awful dark for a white zin. So of course I came up with "oh, just looks that way because you are used to looking through a bottle which is much thinner than the carboy" bulls**t and discounted her comment like I usually do (kinda wonder how she puts up with me sometimes). So I finished my last beer and still was craving something, so I tipped the carboy in normal fashion and came up with a small amount in my glass.

I might have to steal a gallon of this and keep it dry. Still really carbonated at this point, but it has a really nice mouth feel and nice fruitiness (used GRE yeasties). I'd also have to say its a bit darker than your normal store bought white zin. When I think white zin I think light body and a pink(ish) colored wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Definitely darker than your typical WZ. But looks pretty.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Definitely darker than your typical WZ. But looks pretty.



I was hoping someone else has bought one of those buckets before. I did add some opti-white and Fermaid O, but don't remember the juice being that dark. The sample tastes really good for being a little less than a month old, so I don't think I did anything catastrophic to it. GRE yeast tends to not extract too much color from whole grapes, so I'm wondering where the color came from, especially since it was a pressed juice bucket?

I will see my older brother this weekend at some point so I'll have to check how his white zin bucket turned out, color wise. Guess I shouldn't complain since I'm now interested in a wine I figured I'd have only a passing interest in.


----------



## ceeaton

Racked the White Zin this evening. Still a nice dark purple/rosé color. Added some sorbate as I plan on backsweetening it enough that my wife likes it. Did take a taste and it has a really nice strawberry/raspberry aroma and flavor. I was somewhat blown away by the intensity of the berry flavors. I'm not a white zin lover, but if it tasted like this I'd reconsider drinking it. So I guess the bonus of the dark color is some added flavor; I'll take that trade-off any day.


----------



## heatherd

ceeaton said:


> I was hoping someone else has bought one of those buckets before. I did add some opti-white and Fermaid O, but don't remember the juice being that dark. The sample tastes really good for being a little less than a month old, so I don't think I did anything catastrophic to it. GRE yeast tends to not extract too much color from whole grapes, so I'm wondering where the color came from, especially since it was a pressed juice bucket?
> 
> I will see my older brother this weekend at some point so I'll have to check how his white zin bucket turned out, color wise. Guess I shouldn't complain since I'm now interested in a wine I figured I'd have only a passing interest in.



The strange thing is that I, too, have a very dark White Zin batch from my SIL as a Christmas gift from last year. Must have been a strange WZ harvest this year.


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> The strange thing is that I, too, have a very dark White Zin batch from my SIL as a Christmas gift from last year. Must have been a strange WZ harvest this year.



I just double AIO racked it tonight, added some more back sweetening sugar (I inch up the SG scale until my wife almost likes it, knowing the sweetness will increase with aging -- think I'm around 1.003 right now). Nice berry flavor is coming out with the added sweetness, more dark berry than the strawberry that is in most light white zins. Should turn out to be an interesting wine (though it is for my wife to give away as gifts, if I can get it to stop dropping sediment, I talk to the carboy everytime I walk by it, the kids love it (they know I have a few bolts coming loose)).


----------



## heatherd

ceeaton said:


> I just double AIO racked it tonight, added some more back sweetening sugar (I inch up the SG scale until my wife almost likes it, knowing the sweetness will increase with aging -- think I'm around 1.003 right now). Nice berry flavor is coming out with the added sweetness, more dark berry than the strawberry that is in most light white zins. Should turn out to be an interesting wine (though it is for my wife to give away as gifts, if I can get it to stop dropping sediment, I talk to the carboy everytime I walk by it, the kids love it (they know I have a few bolts coming loose)).



I like dry roses, so I am going to give this one a try dry. If it isn't tasty enough I will back-sweeten.


----------



## ceeaton

Racked and added some more sweetener to this one. Ended up at 1.007, which is high for me, but this juice bucket was for my wife to give to friends. A bit dark for a White Zin, but while I was racking I just was enamored with the color. Took a sample and cooled it down, and my wife drank every last drop and was happy with the outcome. Will let it sit and bottle it in the near future. Hoping (for my sake) that the sweetness doesn't come out more as it ages. Right now, with the added body this one has, it is a very nice wine, especially for 3 months old. Wish I had saved a gallon out for a dry rosé.


----------



## ceeaton

Did an impromptu carboy raiding tonight. Had texted my brother and I'm proud of him, his wines are still in the carboy! Since I liked the sample the other night, I stole two 1.5L bottles from the carboy, hand degassed and added the cork. Here's an image to show just how dark this White Zin really is, but like I've said on other threads, there is just an amazing strawberry and other red berry quality to this one, nice aroma already too! Doesn't act or taste like a 3 month old wine, for sure. Have two gatherings in the next two days, so these should do to cover entrance fees.


----------



## Boatboy24

How sweet is this?

Need to rack my Viognier and give it a tad more pectic. The last dose was a little low, but cleared most of the haze. AFter that, I'll decide if I want to add any sweetness. Some of the ones I've enjoyed have been dry, but some are around 0.5% RS.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> How sweet is this?
> 
> Need to rack my Viognier and give it a tad more pectic. The last dose was a little low, but cleared most of the haze. AFter that, I'll decide if I want to add any sweetness. Some of the ones I've enjoyed have been dry, but some are around 0.5% RS.



SG 1.007, so I think that is considered semi-sweet.

This wine is meant for others, but I still am fond of it though I like a dry wine the best. I made it just sweet enough that my wife considered it sweet in hopes that I could still drink some of it without rolling up into a ball from excess residual sugar. Luckily she is starting to come to the "dry side" of life and doesn't enjoy really sweet wines anymore.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> SG 1.007, so I think that is considered semi-sweet.
> 
> This wine is meant for others, but I still am fond of it though I like a dry wine the best. I made it just sweet enough that my wife considered it sweet in hopes that I could still drink some of it without rolling up into a ball from excess residual sugar. Luckily she is starting to come to the "dry side" of life and doesn't enjoy really sweet wines anymore.



I think my Sauv Blanc Rose came in @ 1.002, and its just a tad sweeter than I'd like. Need to retest the cucumber/melon Sauv Blanc. It is sweet, but has nice acid. Really enjoyed it last night.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I think my Sauv Blanc Rose came in @ 1.002, and its just a tad sweeter than I'd like. Need to retest the cucumber/melon Sauv Blanc. It is sweet, but has nice acid. Really enjoyed it last night.



If I am going to sweeten it, I prefer 1.000 to 1.003. This WZ has enough other things going on that the 1.007 isn't offensive, yet. We'll see how it ages (if the sweetness comes out more I probably won't like it too much). If I get another WZ bucket next Fall and it's that dark I'll make it into a 1.000 Rosé.


----------



## ceeaton

The WZ was a success. The sweet toothed ones liked it, which surprised me. I thought they'd need it bumped up a few notches (my SIL normally drinks a Pink Muscato that is rather sweet, but tasty).


----------



## Boatboy24

Just jumped onto Harford's website to see if they had Rose buckets last spring and noticed that I've been quoted. Can't recall if I left this on Yelp or on their website, but nice to see it was read.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Just jumped onto Harford's website to see if they had Rose buckets last spring and noticed that I've been quoted. Can't recall if I left this on Yelp or on their website, but nice to see it was read.



I saw that a while back and mentioned it on another thread, I figured they'd give you some free grapes to be able to use such a good recommendation. But that's me, I'm nice like that...you also have to figure that you and Heather lured me and jgmann in, that should be worth at least a free juice bucket, don't you think? (Hey Kevin and Teresa, if your reading this, hint..hint...)


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> Just jumped onto Harford's website to see if they had Rose buckets last spring and noticed that I've been quoted. Can't recall if I left this on Yelp or on their website, but nice to see it was read.



That's funny! I wondered if that was you.


----------



## heatherd

ceeaton said:


> I saw that a while back and mentioned it on another thread, I figured they'd give you some free grapes to be able to use such a good recommendation. But that's me, I'm nice like that...you also have to figure that you and Heather lured me and jgmann in, that should be worth at least a free juice bucket, don't you think? (Hey Kevin and Teresa, if your reading this, hint..hint...)



I agree! Perhaps some nice free Maryland Traminette!


----------



## ceeaton

Tasted the Lanza Zin (and the local Cab Franc) tonight. Without looking at my notes I'm guessing I threw some Xoaker balls in there. Really nice oak flavor, was worried that I had over oaked it, but I had a beer prior to tasting these. Once I swished a few sips around my mouth and it "normalized", I started noticing a nice berry flavor popping through the oak. Not over oaked at all, very nice for an eight month old sample.


----------

